

The 8 Laws of Pain - srveit
http://chrisoleary.com/projects/TheParadoxOfPain/Essays/whatapita.html

======
skmurphy
Thanks for posting this, I remember reading it when it first came out and
having a lightbulb go off in my head. I have been looking for it off and on
over the last few years and couldn't find it.

